# question re passport



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Quick question: we have been told to wait for the 4mth review before applying to the courts and that takes us to end of Feb/ beginning of March. How long from applying to the court did you go? How long after for you to be sent all the documents? 


My family are wanting a family holiday abroad end of July to celebrate my mum's 50th and I'm trying to work out of we can get a passport organised in time for our LO.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

it could end up being a bit too tight..you might get a court date for april/may...IF you did then sometimes the paperwork comes through quickly, sometimes not..and then you'll be in peak passport- appying season 

as an aside personally i wouldnt take a child abroad so soon after placement but i know others who have 

kj x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we submitted our paperwork in March this year, the AO was granted on 8/9/12, the LOS had their celebration day in court 5 weeks later - there were no objections from BP ours was quite a smooth journey.


we are still waiting for their certificates and a copy of the AO.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Jules, that's a very long time to wait!

Keemjay, our LO is 10months old and after panel next week he'll be coming home 2wks later. He will have been will us for 9mths at the point we're hoping to go away. It'll be our first holiday in a long time and with family, all of whom he will have met and my mum (whose birthday we are celebrating) is an adoption placement social worker. I have no qualms about taking him away in these circumstances, just concerned about the passport not arriving in time -if not then I'll have to go through the LA and get him one in his birth-name, I'd just really hoped not to have to do that. However, as we're quite close to London I'd be able to go down and get him a passport sorted in a single day if needs be.

Jules, time-frame worries me a little, I'm tempted not to wait the 4months and  apply after 10wks which is the legal minimum. Need to discuss with the SWs nearer the time.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you might not have the option of applying when you want to..its usually in the sw's hands when they decide you can..they have the paperwork!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we now have a copy of the adoption order, a copy has gone to the registrar general who say 6-8 weeks for adoption cert - of the wheels of bureaucracy


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it Jules!
We've been told all along that our case is relatively straightforward and we'll be able to apply to the courts after the 4mth review, but I'll ask them to provide a passport at that point so we're covered. It's not as if I'll be without support as my mum is an adoption worker (I get given a lot of 'free advice'! )
Panel is on Monday so hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi
Good luck for Panel Arrows   

DD had only been home 14 weeks and we were allowed to apply for AO so things can happen quicker, but, being aware that things may not go as smoothly as everyone thinks will be a good thing to have in the back of your mind.  Hopefully, things will run smoothly for you but, to be honest, nobody knows how your LO will be when you bring them home. 

Best of luck x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Best of luck for panel! Hopefully the timescales will work in your favour to get his passport in his new name, but be aware if he doesn't already have one they will be unlikely to apply for one in his birth name once he has been placed with you. 


Have a great day on Monday xx


----------

